# Biohazard barrel



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

The barrel is finished, but I'm just waiting for the lifter mechanism to finish of the pneumatic guts. This will be a trash can trauma style prop.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks great. I really like the final green coloring you have going.

I'm very curious about your choice of wrapping the rope lights as part of the dripping area. Unfortunately, I can't tell in the clip, how well that worked for glowing. Can you see the glow through the great stuff?


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

DL, In the dark it looks awesome. It gives off a great glow.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks great! I think I will have to attempt this prop. I'm a big Great Stuff fan and I think you really put it to good use. Very nice job!!!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Chris my brothah that looks like it's off the wire, can't wait to see the finished TCT. I love what ya did with the lighting of the great stuff using the rope light - bloody friggin genius bro.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Very cool! The rope light was a great idea.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW Chris, your a prop makin' madman! Looks awesome!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Very nice! Looks like everyone is going to have some kind of toxic prop this year. Hope mine turns out as good as yours.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

That looks similar to the tutorial I found on instructables.com called "Goldie's Toxic Waste Barrels". You did a great job in my opinion.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Great job and I like the addition of the rope lighting.


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

Very cool! I love the glow effect. Be sure to post a video of the finished product with the pneumatics - and I would love to see it at night.

charlie


----------



## silent night (Mar 24, 2009)

put this one on the list... nice job


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

That looks real good , I always wanted to make a toxic room, now you just gave me a great reason.


----------



## silent night (Mar 24, 2009)

very nice... put it on the list for next year... thanks


----------



## witchywoman (Oct 24, 2005)

Very cool, you could do an area with people that jump out at you and look similar to the movie "The Hills Have Eyes".


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

This one is going to be a pop up and I have another one that is going to be on it's side with an air cannon inside.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Man, that turned out really good. Nice Job!


----------



## lonestarwelder (Aug 3, 2009)

I like this, Ive got two barrels in the back. They were intended to be for something else but priorities right! I think I will just leave the top cap lose and put it out in the driveway and let the little minds wonder if something's going to pop out....lol...next year though I'll put rockets on it and pop goes the bucky! ( can't wait to get home and start on all the projects)
thanks for the info and video!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Awesome idea! great job I like this alot


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

that looks great so far can't wait to see the finished product!


----------

